
PEP 3117 -- Postfix type declarations - rbanffy
http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3117/
======
st3fan
Reeeeeeeejected!

I like the idea though. I wish more languages would use unicode for control
structures or keywords. I'm probably one of the few :-)

~~~
dalke
Someone a few years back had an alternate Python syntax with λ for lambda, ∀
for all(), ∃ for any(), and so on.

